# Lapsteel



## MCDuster (Mar 17, 2007)

This is a second lapsteel I've built, a little more ornate from the first one. This build is about 3" deep. The body is mainly clear pine with a 3/4" mahogany top. I hollowed out the neck and the body. The fretboard is alternating maple and purpleheart, 22 1/2" scale. I designed the top loading string thru; didn't have long enough drill bits to do the traditional string thru. The bridge and nut is a very simple purleheart base with a nail body for the string contact. Right now there is a humbucker pickup installed (on hand), but will probably go to a P-90 eventually. 
Strung up with D'Addario Chromes, .016 to .056. Nice smooth strings.
Quite and inexpensive build.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I don't know a darned thing about lap top guitars...but that won't stop me from commenting. I like how you used all the different woods. I was just curious...did you come up with the design or did you borrow from someplace. Also, how does it sound? Are you happy with the outcome?


----------



## MCDuster (Mar 17, 2007)

It's my design and concept. As for the sound it very subjective, but for me it sounds very nice. I'm quite pleased with the outcome.
love making designer sawdust


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That's some pretty nice work. I don't know a heck a lot about Lap Steel guitars but yours makes me want to learn. I think it's pretty cool.
BTW You trapped somebody's soul in the guitar during the build. You can see him trying to get out of the pickup cover.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No kidding...you should try to get that image imprinted on the pickup cover!

This is inspirational, I've been wanting to build another lapsteel for a while. My last one (hollow maple, cherry cap, DiMarzio pickup etc) was stripped of parts for another project then the remains met a basement flood. Once in a while I string a Telecaster with heavy D'Addario Chromes and raise the nut to play it on my lap, but it's a far cry from a '50s Fender lapsteel I used to have. I've got parts again to build another, so I should get working on it.

I like your design ideas.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Very, very nice. I've had an itch for a lap steel for a couple of years now. I' ve always loved the sounds of David Gilmour playing slide on his Pink Floyd and solo works. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

That thing is sweeeeeet. Very nice, creative work.


----------

